# how often do you see these



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


Looks like the guts to a wire nut....

or maybe a first generation wire nut...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Doctor Handyman said:


> ...........Must be tough plugging in any more than one cell phone, tablet, battery charger with a transformer.



This work any better?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> ..........or maybe a first generation wire nut...



Yup. The ends were longer, to make installing them easier. Then cut 'em off and wrap with tape.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> This work any better?


Grounds are going the wrong way...:whistling:laughing::laughing:

what colors are the cover plates available in?....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that top one for when the plug gets stepped on?


----------



## fltdek (Dec 23, 2006)

I suspect alot of Photoshop usage in this post.....lol, those are some peculiar outlets, never seen before...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

fltdek said:


> I suspect alot of Photoshop usage in this post.....lol, those are some peculiar outlets, never seen before...


Sorry, but many of them do exist.


----------

